# Tom Venuto?s 3.7% Body Fat Routine



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:Tom, I just read one of your articles, “The Great Abs Mistake” and you said that to reach the “ripped” 3.7% body fat level you held for some of your bodybuilding competitions, you did cardio 7 days a week for 30-45 minutes per session, in addition to your 4 weight training workouts per week. I [...]

*Read More...*


----------

